# 55 Gal one table down, one desk down, what next?



## Joey305 (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently decided to jump from just my 10gal to a new 50gal. I figured it would be a simple task. I bought my tank and supplies and figured I could leave out a stand and get by with furniture I already own. How wrong could I have been? 

First, I decided to use an old table. The wood was solid and dense. It seemed just fine. I stress tested the most scientific way possible, by calculating the weight of the tank and approximating that weight in people, who then sat atop the table. Figuring ID be fine I fed the hose through the window and began to pump water into the tank. Low and behold the table began to creak. Like sailors on a sinking ship we bailed that tank until we were certain we were safe. Ok I guess that table was too wimpy. 

The next candidate was an old dresser. Crappier wood but lots of it. I conducted the stress test in a similar manner except this time we moved and rocked while in the dresser. IT seemed too good to be true. Again we fed the hose through the window and pumped water until all 55 gallons of water weight was in the glass. I figured it was perfect. I began cycling the tank and plugging it tall in. Of course I was wrong. I walk back in and the desk looks odd. It had bowed in the center. I could easily have fit a quarter between the tank and the center of the desk. So, this time I settled on a slow bailing using the gravel cleaner fed out the open window. 

Now Im a bit stuck. All the money I had planned to spend has been turned into dirt, a glass box, a couple lightbulbs, etc etc. I figured Id share my story and seek the advice of those more experienced. I was wondering what methods others have employed for aquarium stands without breaking the bank. Id hate to have to move this thing to the floor.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Joey305 said:


> I recently decided to jump from just my 10gal to a new 50gal. I figured it would be a simple task. I bought my tank and supplies and figured I could leave out a stand and get by with furniture I already own. How wrong could I have been?
> 
> First, I decided to use an old table. The wood was solid and dense. It seemed just fine. I stress tested the most scientific way possible, by calculating the weight of the tank and approximating that weight in people, who then sat atop the table. Figuring ID be fine I fed the hose through the window and began to pump water into the tank. Low and behold the table began to creak. Like sailors on a sinking ship we bailed that tank until we were certain we were safe. Ok I guess that table was too wimpy.
> 
> ...


hehehe....the old "that should do fine!". Yeah that one has gotten me more then a few times. "yeah that old hunk is solid it can hold a 55 gallon tank!" keep in mind we are talking about salt water and salinity here. Roughly, salt water weighs 64 lbs/cu. ft., as opposed to fresh water, which is about 62.2 lbs/cu. ft. There are 7.4805 gallons in a cubic foot. So a gallon of salt water weighs 8.556 lbs.

So we are talking 480lbs give or take. In a generally small package.

Your best bet would be go grab some 2x4 and build your own stand... I built the stand for my 300gallon and it ended up costing me in total about 130 dollars.

Your main concern is that you want the same amount of support that is found on the corners and side, in the center


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agree, you'll need something designed to hold that kind of weight. To not break the bank, build your own. Perhaps contact some local wood shops or whatnot in a nearby warehouse district for scrap wood. Then you can use that and build your own tank stand, and also design it just the way you want.. the exact height, with doors, shelves, etc.


----------



## Joey305 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you for the advice and help. After thinking for a while I decided to go the route of the cinder block stand. I wasn't to sure until I saw an aquarium for sale online and in the ad it featured a picture of the aquarium sitting atop some charming cement blocks stacked atop each other. I decided to call and ask about the stand. The owner offered to let me scope it out without any interest in purchasing anything. The aquarium was still filled and stocked. He demonstrated the stability and I find it to be more than satisfactory when compared to the cheap particle board stands that fill the chain pet stores.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I make my own from wood people throw away. saves money as well as saves alot of space in the landfill. 
check craigslist for the stand material be it wood or blocks. youll get em free or can trade stuff for em.


----------



## dony2020 (Aug 17, 2010)

here are my two stands for both my 55's one is a sofa table from rooms 2 go long time ago and the other is a custom built TV stand from oak and a matching 55 and 20 tall to go with it the TV stand was from a friend of a friend that didn't want it any more 
i need to fill up my parrot tank again and the other is a turtle tank 
a 55 gallon tank can way up at least 550 pounds so that's why furniture breaks i would really look in two a fish tank stand if to much get a estimate of building on from a carpenter and mention a fish tank and 550 pounds load to let him know the use of it but other then that wish ya luck at finding something nice 

the glass top broke so i am using a plastic lid of a storage box right now 









in where the tv would go is a 20 tall


----------

